# Is it time for more forum categories



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm stumped. I would love to able to search for all things relating to the v6 but have not yet thought of a useful search term. 'V6', '3.2' etc. are all too short to use. How do people go about this ?

Alternatively is it time we divided the mk1 and mk2 categories further - for example;

Performance (TTS and TTRS) 
V6
2.0 and 1.8

?


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

I think it's fine as it is, especially since most topics effect all TT Mk2s rather than just a specific model


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

liffy99 said:


> I'm stumped. I would love to able to search for all things relating to the v6 but have not yet thought of a useful search term. 'V6', '3.2' etc. are all too short to use. How do people go about this ?
> 
> Alternatively is it time we divided the mk1 and mk2 categories further - for example;
> 
> ...


I think it is a good idea


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Use google

"tt forums v6" etc. will get you what you want.

The forum search engine is hopeless but I'm not sure what a V6 only forum would get you except for less interest. The cars are all basically much the same other than engine and the odd gearbox variation. Often people who now run a TTS or RS will have had a V6 or TFSi and can give advice on that basis.

The one I think would make sense would be a TDi forum as the focus of the car is slightly different and I could do without being told all the downsides of diesel every time I post anything.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Electrical or Hi-Fi section would be good.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I agree Audio would be a good one


----------



## puck (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, more categories please! Performance Related - DiY - Audio - etc...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We're missing a football and fashion forum as well


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

And the Ive modded my TT (should of bought a Corsa) section!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm not sure. I've been active on a well known diving forum for years and some time ago the decision was made to have sub-forums for almost anything. You go to the front page now and you're faced with an almost bewildering array of choices to work through (49 in total!). It's fine if you want to post something specific and you can find the sub-forum for the topic - it's almost certainly going to be there - but really doesn't serve any purpose other than that. Because of the huge array I expect like myself the vast majority of people browse the forum by selecting 'New Posts', so they're going to see your post anyway and give you your response. Where it's a reall annoyance is when you know you've seen a topic before and want to re-visit it. Without a spot-on search engine you could be searching through all the possible sub-forums for hours!

There's really only half a dozen of those sub-forums that cater for really specific areas of diving that would be a focus for some people visiting the site (in other words topics people want to look at but nothing else) and I expect we could limit it to a similar number, but we don't have a particularly good search engine on the site at all and I fear expanding the numbers of forums will just make it so much harder to find anything - and frankly on our site it's very common to be trying to find a thread you've seen weeks or months earlier. There might be room for one or two sub-categories but I'd not like to see any more than that and I'd worry it was the first slide at the top of slippery slope.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

I think it would be a good idea to have a few sub forums at least- Audio, Technical, General etc.

Theres nothing worse than faving another page of sub-forums, but there really is a lot of varying topics in here at present.


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree with one for ICE definitely.
And I could manage without more forums if the search function was better.
Pistonheads, for example, does not insist on search terms longer then 3 characters - why is this forum so burdened ?
How do I search for;

'V6'
'TTS'
'3.2'
'225'
'180'

There is genral feedback on the V6 I would like to find without having to try and do it by subject - e.g. brakes, or modify or headlights etc.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> We're missing a football and fashion forum as well


There is one. It's called "The Powder Room" :lol:



rob.b said:


> And the Ive modded my TT (should of bought a Corsa) section!


Spot on. Since it's the 100th anniversary of the Titanic, I propose we call that subforum "Steerage".


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

^^^^ :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I wanted a V6 section but was poo pood, so i started a V6 community section, as found in my signature.
As long as its bumped regularly, it stays up there.
There is also this one for V6 mods/upgrades..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=182817&hilit=+eibach
Steve


----------



## Racdavid (Mar 5, 2012)

Lyons said:


> I think it would be a good idea to have a few sub forums at least- Audio, Technical, General etc.
> 
> Theres nothing worse than faving another page of sub-forums, but there really is a lot of varying topics in here at present.


I agree with you entirely

Audio and technical at the very least.

But i would say if there are too many it will ruin this forum as i think its already pretty good but could be improved. :?:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've asked the question about changing the search index to include terms for 2 characters or more instead of the current limit of 3.

It's all down to the load on the server, and the space taken up for the search index to be stored. As you can appreciate the number of 2 letter terms will be a great deal more than 3 letter terms and is possibly why it's always been set at 3. But with this forum now running on new servers it might be more than capable of supporting it.

Personally I think making the most of the search to allow for V6 and QS etc etc would be better than having specific sections for them.

The audio section is also being discussed with Steve.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

How about a 'new posts' added. In which you can see all the threads that were last commented on but for the entire forum. It would invite people to look over the whole forum as aposed to just staying in 1 section. I know I tend to just look at mk1 section and the for sale section and that it's. Would integrating mk1 and mk2 work though


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> How about a 'new posts' added. In which you can see all the threads that were last commented on but for the entire forum. It would invite people to look over the whole forum as aposed to just staying in 1 section. I know I tend to just look at mk1 section and the for sale section and that it's. Would integrating mk1 and mk2 work though


Hi,Its already there its called* "View New Posts"* :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! I never knew that was there hahahaha my apologies ! Maybe should be more in your face haha

I'm happy now


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> maybe should be more in your face haha
> 
> I'm happy now


Hi Tonksy, Exactly what I've said many times, it should be a Big "Flashing Button" 
Hoggy.


----------

